
Kimchi: HTML5 management interface for KVM - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/kimchi-project/kimchi
======
616c
Seems interesting. I have not seen CherryPy mentioned for a while since
sabnzbd.

[https://sabnzbd.org/](https://sabnzbd.org/)

If anyone else is curious, like I was, about why one would choose it over, say
Flask, or whatever the new Pythonic Sinatra-esque hotness is, they have very
good and minimalist docs, with a solid list of bullet points as to why.

[http://docs.cherrypy.org/en/latest/intro.html](http://docs.cherrypy.org/en/latest/intro.html)

I might give Wok, the Kimchi middleware they use for building REST and APIs
and pairing it with HTML5 frontends, a go, as this all comes together well.

Kimchi is a very good Korean dish, as @Bino says. This does not look like it
will disappoint either! I was interested in giving Fedora a go again, and the
polish of Cockpit is nice, but the fact it is written in C sadly means it is
well over my head.

~~~
spangry
Aren't Flask and CherryPy very similar, in that they're minimalist 'micro' web
frameworks with very little scaffolding? You kinda make it sound like Flask is
some passing fad. It's been out for over six years now...

Anyhoo thanks for the link. I'll be checking out CherryPy at some point as I
much prefer minimalist frameworks.

~~~
616c
I hardly would call Flask a fad. That was not my intent. I was saying everyone
talks about Flask. I rarely see, in my perusal of the tubes, mention of
CherryPy anymore. I was actually listening to Chris McDonough, original
developer of Pyramids/Pylons, talk with the host about the "frenemy" that is
Flask. I myself forgot how many of the micro frameworks in Python (Pyramids,
bottle, Flask, CherryPy, others I forget) really are in the same general age
group.

[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/3/pyramid-web-
fram...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/3/pyramid-web-framework)

Mea culpa.

------
regecks
Comparison with [https://www.ovirt.org/](https://www.ovirt.org/) ?

~~~
chucky_z
I believe it's related in some way, but I cannot for the life of me find the
direct connection. I can tell you that kimchi developer contacts all use
@ovirt.org emails and mailing lists.

[https://github.com/kimchi-
project/kimchi/wiki/Communications](https://github.com/kimchi-
project/kimchi/wiki/Communications)

~~~
celebdor
Kimchi project was started by the same IBM developers in Beijing that were
contributing to oVirt.

Very nice folks I must say. It was a pleasure to collaborate with them in
oVirt.

------
rascul
The author incorrectly uses "KVM" in both the title and text when they should
use "libvirt" or "QEMU". This is, unfortunately, very common.

------
aruggirello
To be honest, the only practical reason for me to use KVM instead of
VirtualBox (which I'm already using via Vagrant too) is I have more control
over "low-level" features, eg. I can setup VGA passthrough.

But it seems they don't allow such features, and "don't have plans to allow
the user to add any custom parameter to the VMs"?

Great work nonetheless.

Edit: I understand my use case is not exactly what they're looking for.

------
voltagex_
The config files for each distro seem to hardcode a mirror for each. Wouldn't
it be better to have mirror configuration independent of distro configuration?

Edit: discussed in [https://github.com/kimchi-
project/kimchi/issues/611](https://github.com/kimchi-
project/kimchi/issues/611)

------
Bino
Food tips: Kimchi is also a very good korean side dish :)

------
ryanmccullagh
This looks great. Obviously you'd need to have a KVM setup installed, but is
there any other requirements for this, such as mysql, etc?

~~~
gdamjan1
> Obviously you'd need to have a KVM setup installed,

what is a "KVM setup"? any Linux distro on compatible hardware[1] is a KVM
setup. You do need the qemu package installed, but that's hardly a "setup".

[1] most (if not all) new systems, the hardest thing is enabling it in the
BIOS I guess.

------
scottydelta
so Kimchi provides GuestOS management or you can also see the various kinds of
stats about the running/available Guest OS? if you are showing stats, how are
you retrieving them?

~~~
idsout
At least with oVirt, agent software is installed in the guest that speaks to
the oVirt manager.

------
untilHellbanned
Lol what is KVM thanks for the no link on the readme.

Dear Internet, can we stop using acronyms without defining them first? Thanks.

~~~
rwmj
I don't know why you were downvoted, perhaps for the "lol". Anyway yes we
should explain what acronyms mean. The README would be improved by a link from
"KVM" to [http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page](http://www.linux-
kvm.org/page/Main_Page) or wikipedia.

~~~
untilHellbanned
> I don't know why you were downvoted, perhaps for the "lol"

Thank you for adding the link. Yes, personality doesn't add to the
conversation according to the mods. Sigh. One needs a safe zone from even the
mildest trolling.

